# Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?



## EgoZocker (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage: 
Lohnt es sich mehr Mitglied bei einem Angelverein zu sein, oder eine Jahreskarte z.B. für den Main zu kaufen? 
Kann man als Vereinsmitglied an den Vereinsgewässern kostenlos angeln?
Ich bin Anfänger und wäre für Hilfe dankbar!! :m 
Kennt zufällig jemand einen Angelverein in der Nähe von Würzburg?
Gruß!


----------



## altersalat (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

Das kommt drauf an ob es Jahreskarten gibt. Wenn du (aktives) Vereinsmitglied bist kannst du normal kostenlos angeln. Du musst halt den Jahresbeitrag gezahlt haben.


----------



## Sailfisch (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

So ist das, Jahresbeitrag und dann kann an den Vereinsgewässern frei geangelt werden.

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen in einen Verein zu gehen. Allein zu angeln macht doch nur bedingt Spaß, im Verein triffst Du Gleichgesinnte.


----------



## EgoZocker (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Ich glaube auch, dass es vor allem für Anfänger besser ist, nicht alleine zu angeln.


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

Kommt ganz drauf an, wie gut in dem Gewässer besetzt wird bzw. wie der fischbestand ist. Fluss ist in der Regel billiger als im Verein mit versch. Seen.
KOF!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*



> Das kommt drauf an ob es Jahreskarten gibt. Wenn du (aktives) Vereinsmitglied bist kannst du normal kostenlos angeln. Du musst halt den Jahresbeitrag gezahlt haben



Das ist ja schön wenn das bei Euch so ist. Hier bei mir ist das so das zum Jahresbeitrag (Verein+VDSF) auch noch die Jahreskarte für die einzellnen Gewässer des Vereins kommt. Also nichts mit "kostenlos" im Vereinsgewässer fischen, denn bei Beiträgen von ca. 50€ im Jahr kommen dann nochmal so min. 120€ für die Jahreskarten dazu. Und nach oben gibt es da keine Grenze.... kommt immer auf den Verein an.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

Bei uns ist mit 120€ Jahresbeitrag alles abgegolten!

4 Teiche und 3 Fließwasser (2km, 2x3km und 40km)

Dazu gönn ich mir für 23€ noch ne Jahreskarte für den Main bei/in Frankfurt, wegen Zander, den haben wir selten in den Vereinsgewässern


----------



## carp hunter (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

also ich finde verein besser weil man da mehr vorteile hat 
bei uns ist das so wer nicht im verein ist darf kein nacht-
angeln machen und man hat noch mehr vorteile als
vereins mitglied.
gruß ben


----------



## Knobbes (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

@EgoZocker,
nicht das Thema gleich mehrmals fragen.
Ich hab dir ne PN geschickt, schau mal nach.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Hechtfang.de (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

Hi
Verein ist eigentlich immer besser, Du bekommst spezifischere Antworten als im Net,Vergünstigungen sind auch immer da (sonst wäre kaum einer Mitglied sondern Jahreskartenbesitzer) wie die auch immer aussehen, außerdem werden die Verbände etc. gestärkt und wenn die nicht mehr da sind wird Dir nicht nur der Setzkescher "gesperrt", dann angelst Du noch ohne Haken und falls Du mal nen Fisch an Land ziehst, meuschelst Du den trotz Untermaß aus Tierschutzgründen.
Aber auch einen selber bringt das einen meißt weiter, inwiefern Du Dich in den Verein einbringst ist Dir überlassen,  aber besser ist.


----------



## snofla (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelverein oder Jahreskarte?*

ich schlag dir auch den verein vor

bei uns im verein gibt es jährlich mehrere angeln aus denen dann ein vereinsmeister gekürt wird.ein sommerfest und noch weitere aktivitäten

in meinen augen nur vorteile :m


----------

